# Just had to pick this one up



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2020)

Just had to pick this one up..So Bitchin looking just look at that plane decal haven’t seen very many examples with this decal 1939 Schwinn BFG streamliner one more for the permanent collection thanks to Tom and Chris for helping me make this happen Sweet neat and all complete... Like to see pictures if anyone else out there has nice example with this decal


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 29, 2020)

Another nice one to add to your hoard, Hoarder.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 29, 2020)

LOVE the plane!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 29, 2020)

bricycle said:


> LOVE the plane!!!



Yeah that plane decal makes the whole thing for me it’s all about that decal don’t see very many of them at all


----------



## Princeton (Jun 29, 2020)

Saw this at Copake auction


----------



## Princeton (Jun 29, 2020)

Found another pic  , Copake 2017


----------



## John G04 (Jun 29, 2020)

Not really an uncommon decal, cool though. Heres a couple. Also seen some with the safety league decal examples


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 29, 2020)

I agree.  Those Goodrich's are real cool.  I've never seen one in person yet..  Nice!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 29, 2020)

Oh, yeah!
I’ve been admiring that bike for years.
I’m glad to know, that it still resides here in Southern California.
I’ll be looking forward to seeing it again someday.
Congrats, HH!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 30, 2020)

Someone should reproduce that plane decal. I'd buy a pair


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow beautiful find!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2020)

Tikibar said:


> Someone should reproduce that plane decal. I'd buy a pair



I wondered about that


----------



## biker (Jun 30, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Just had to pick this one up..So Bitchin looking just look at that plane decal haven’t seen very many examples with this decal 1939 Schwinn BFG streamliner one more for the permanent collection thanks to Tom and Chris for helping me make this happen Sweet neat and all complete... Like to see pictures if anyone else out there has nice example with this decalView attachment 1220334
> View attachment 1220335
> 
> View attachment 1220336
> ...



$6800 Paid too much.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2020)

ronbug said:


> $6800 Paid too much.







Why would the price matter? Not sure if the bike was overpriced or not, but it made @Handle Bar Hoarder's heart pitter-patter & thats what matters. They may have negotiated on the price as well, so who knows what it really sold for.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 30, 2020)

$6800.00  ... I've never even paid that much for a car


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 30, 2020)

ronbug said:


> $6800 Paid too much.





step up or _step off_


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2020)

ronbug said:


> $6800 Paid too much.



No I didn’t pay that much “Thank you“ but I have been accused of that in the past but hey what else am I gonna spend my money on bars Strip clubs massage parlours Or the drug dealer No I don’t think so I’ll just keep spending my money on cool Old  pre-war bikes for right now until something else peaks my interest money comes money goes Can’t take it with you so you might as well get rid of it while you’re here


----------



## Tim s (Jun 30, 2020)

I get a lot of enjoyment out of the bike hobby without spending a fortune like one would in other hobbies. If you see one that you really like/want go for it because it may be a long time before you see another one if ever. Just my three cents worth. Tim


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 30, 2020)

We all preserve bikes at all levels.  That is how it must work to have something for future generations.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, that’s a great bike. If I was there I would have ponied up some cash. Look at the parts on it. Lots of high dollar pieces. Hoarder doesn’t part out bikes, so cut him some slack. He sometimes pays up for what he likes, but that’s how you get the good stuff. Kudos to you for keeping things going!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 30, 2020)

yeah cut him some slack


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 30, 2020)

I know for me, its a hobby not a business.  If i like something and can afford it, i buy it.  Personal enjoyment is worth paying for.  I didnt pay too much for any bike in my collection.


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2020)

Always loved that plane tank decal more than my safety league but I do have the Squirt kid on my fender!


----------

